# Surpreendi-me muito que/ de que ela não tivesse vindo



## gvergara

Oi:

Gostaria de saber se o uso da preposição é opcional neste caso (o, em geral, quando se quer introduzir uma oração completiva introduzida por _que_ depois dum verbo o substantivo que rejam preposição) ou se, ao contrário, é obligatório.

_Surpreendi-me muito *que/ de que* ela não tivesse vindo._ (neste caso, _surpreender-se *de* alguém/ algo_)

Obrigado.

Gonzalo
(*Não esqueçam de corrigir os meus erros, por favor *)


----------



## Fanaya

A minha proposta, Gonzalo: '_Surpreendeu-me muito que ela não tivesse vindo_'.


----------



## gvergara

Obrigado, o suo do subjuntivo passado é mais apropriado, sem dúvida. De qualquer jeito, eu ainda gostaria de saber se ambas opções são correctas ou não


----------



## Macunaíma

O correto é "surpreendi-me que", sem a preposição "de", que não faz parte de nenhuma regência do verbo "surpreender-se". Alternativamente, você poderia dizer "Surpreendi-me com o fato de ela não ter vindo", porém a sugestão do Fenaya é a que me soa mais natural, onde a oração subordinada substantiva é o sujeito da frase.


----------



## gvergara

De qualquer jeito diz-se _Surpreendi-me *de que*..._? Parece-me ter visto esta oração no romance que estou lendo ("Sem pecado" de Ana Miranda)


----------



## Macunaíma

A regência correta é "surpreender-se com"; a autora pode ter se confundido com "admirar-se de", que é sinônimo. 

De qualquer forma, eu diria que a preposição "com" deve sumir quando "supreender-se" for seguido por oração subordinada em lugar do objeto. Seria extremamente artificial dizer "surpreendi-me com que ela não tivesse vindo". Talvez porque "surpreendi-me" tenha um sentido intransitivo, de "fiquei surpreso", e a preposição só se usa para introduzir o objeto indireto, como em "esqueci-me de que ela estaria lá". Não sei dar uma explicação clara, apenas digo que a frase não me soa bem com a preposição. Talvez alguém saiba explicar por quê, ou me desminta com argumentos.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Hi Gonzalo. 
A forero from São Paolo, Mugen Kaosu, referred me to _Dicionário prático de regência verbal _by Celso Pedro Luft.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2114909


----------



## Easygoing

Gonzalo,

No português brasileiro praticado por falantes que pouco compromisso têm com a norma culta da língua --- ou seja, por milhões de brasileiros ---, você ouvirá ou lerá:

_Surpreendi-me muito que ela não tivesse vindo_.

Assim sendo, a possibilidade acima é aceitável, na medida em que é praticada por milhões de falantes, ainda que possa ser condenada por quem reconheça exclusivamente a norma culta da língua.

O verbo _surpreender, _quando significa _causar surpresa_, como nesse caso, requer a preposição _com_: _quem se surpreende, se surpreende com algo_. Esse verbo, nessa acepção, não admite a preposição _de_ --- ninguém se surpreende de algo. Assim sendo, a possibilidade abaixo é incorreta:

_Surpreendi-me muito de que ela não tivesse vindo_.

Resta apresentar, finalmente, uma terceira possibilidade, aquela que integra a norma culta do português brasileiro e que, naturalmente, não será praticada com frequência. No entanto, essa é a possibilidade correta:

_Surpreendi-me muito com que ela não tivesse vindo_.

Por ser raramente praticada, essa possibilidade --- correta --- não soa bem a muitos ouvidos, como não soou bem aos ouvidos de Macunaíma, que comentou: " Seria extremamente artificial dizer 'surpreendi-me com que ela não tivesse vindo' ". Concordo com todas as observações de Macunaíma, mas eu não usaria o termo _artificial _no comentário anterior. Eu diria que esse dizer seria _anormal_ --- já que quem faz a normalidade são milhões de falantes e não um punhado deles ---, embora fosse estilisticamente elegante e gramaticalmente justificável.

Finalmente, eu gostaria de comentar que, no português brasileiro (e, a meu ver, infelizmente), cada vez mais se lêem e se ouvem frases como _surpreendi-me muito que ela não tivesse vindo_, em que os falantes, por completa ignorância quanto à preposição que aí cabe ou por dúvida quanto à preposição que possa aí caber, resolvem dela se livrar. Frases como _Surpreendi-me muito com que ela não tivesse vindo -_-- frases que preservam preposições --- parecem condenadas ao arcaísmo.


----------



## Macunaíma

Boa a resposta do Easygoing (a propósito, seja bem-vindo ), mas será que é só no português brasileiro que ocorrem essas elisões da preposição quando o objeto indireto a ser introduzido é uma oração iniciada por "que"? Em Portugal não se diria nunca "surpreendi-me que"? No Brasil essa elisão é muito comum, principalmente na fala, o que não acontece nas orações reduzidas de infinitivo ("surpreendi-me com ela não estar lá").


----------



## Istriano

Eu diria:_ fiquei muito surpreso porque ela não veio._ 
Como dizem os americanos ''keep it as simple as possible''. 
Numa versão mais complicada '' _Me surpreendi com o fato de ela não ter vindo''.
_


----------



## Macunaíma

Istriano said:


> Eu diria:_ fiquei muito surpreso porque ela não veio._
> Como dizem os americanos ''keep it as simple as possible''.



A frase é rebuscada e improvável, mas achei interessante explorar o caso das preposições que desaparecem no Triângulo das Bermudas gramatical.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Easygoing said:


> Gonzalo,
> 
> No português brasileiro praticado por falantes que pouco compromisso têm  com a norma culta da língua --- ou seja, por milhões de brasileiros  ---, você ouvirá ou lerá:
> 
> _Surpreendi-me muito que ela não tivesse vindo_.


Se essa  estrutura é usada mesmo na escrita cuidada de tantas pessoas (todas?),  por que ela não haveria de ser a norma culta? Não entendi. 


			
				Easygoing said:
			
		

> ..., ainda que possa ser condenada por quem reconheça  exclusivamente a norma culta da língua.


Alguém condena aquela  estrutura? Quem?


			
				Easygoing said:
			
		

> Assim sendo, a possibilidade abaixo é incorreta:
> 
> _Surpreendi-me muito de que ela não tivesse vindo_.


OK, mas será que o problema seria exclusivamente a preposição _de_? "Surpreendeu-se de vê-lo presente" é o exemplo que o _Aurélio _dá para o uso pronominal de _surpreender_. 


			
				Easygoing said:
			
		

> Resta apresentar, finalmente, uma terceira  possibilidade, aquela que integra a norma culta do português brasileiro  ...


Se ninguém (?) escreve assim, por que essa forma integraria a  norma culta do português brasileiro?


			
				Easygoing said:
			
		

> ... e que, naturalmente, não será praticada com frequência. No entanto, essa é a possibilidade correta:
> 
> _Surpreendi-me muito com que ela não tivesse vindo_.


Nossa! De onde saiu isso? Essa estrutura é realmente usada ou prescrita por alguém? (Estou sem meus livros para conferir isso.)


			
				Easygoing said:
			
		

> ... embora fosse estilisticamente elegante e gramaticalmente justificável.


Elegante?!  Eu já acho que seria pura demonstração do mais profundo mau gosto, além  de completamente agramatical - pelo menos no meu dialeto. Entendo_ que ela não tivesse vindo_ como um complemento muito improvável para a preposição _com_. 

. _Surpreendi-me_ / _fiquei surpreso_ com (o) que aconteceu. 
. _Surpreendi-me_ / _fiquei surpreso_ com aquilo. 
. _Surpreendi-me_ / _fiquei __surpreso_ que ela não tivesse vindo. 
. *_Surpreendi-me_ / _fiquei surpreso _com que ela não tivesse vindo. 


			
				Easygoing said:
			
		

> Finalmente, eu gostaria de  comentar que, no português brasileiro (e, a meu ver, infelizmente), cada  vez mais se lêem e se ouvem frases como _surpreendi-me muito que ela não tivesse vindo_, ...


Por que "infelizmente"? 


			
				Easygoing said:
			
		

> ... em que os falantes, por completa ignorância quanto à preposição que  aí cabe ou por dúvida quanto à preposição que possa aí caber, resolvem  dela se livrar. Frases como _Surpreendi-me muito com que ela não tivesse vindo -_--  frases que preservam preposições --- parecem condenadas ao  arcaísmo.


Eu faço parte do grupo dos ignorantes. Juro que nunca  tinha visto coisa parecida. Você tem algum exemplo concreto de alguém  usando tal estrutura? É que eu acreditava que preposições não levassem  esse tipo de complemento. Mas enfim, deve ser só ignorância minha.


----------



## Easygoing

Ariel Knightly said:


> OK, mas será que o problema seria exclusivamente a preposição _de_? "Surpreendeu-se de vê-lo presente" é o exemplo que o _Aurélio _dá para o uso pronominal de _surpreender_.



De fato, vejo que o Dicionário Aurélio traz, como exemplo para o uso pronominal do verbo _surpreender_, o período abaixo:

_Surpreendeu-se de vê-lo presente_.

Essa forma de expressar-se me causa espécie. Eu não falaria ou escreveria assim. Eu me expressaria da seguinte forma:

_Surpreendeu-se ao vê-lo presente_.

Também me parece possível essa outra forma:

_Surpreendeu-se em vê-lo presente._

De qualquer modo, entre o Aurélio e o Houaiss, eu --- ratificando o que escrevi na primeira postagem --- fico mesmo com o segundo, que, por sua vez, traz, como exemplo para o uso pronominal do verbo _surpreender_, o período abaixo:

_Já não se surpreende com mais nada._


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Sim, são todas formas possíveis:

Surpreendeu-se_ de _/_ em_ /_ ao_ /_ por _vê-lo presente.

O que não me parece possível é aquela forma que você chamou de "a correta":

*_Surpreendi-me muito com que ela não tivesse vindo. _

Mas você não respondeu minhas perguntas. Quem condena a forma sem _com_? Alguém realmente utiliza a forma com a preposição ou você só inventou aquela história toda de "norma culta"? É que eu ainda não consegui achar nenhum exemplo de _com _seguido dum complemento do tipo que você mostrou.

_Já não se surpreende com mais nada._

Realmente aqui não há nada de errado com a frase, pois _mais nada_ é um complemento perfeitamente possível para _com_. O mesmo não se pode dizer de _que ela não tivesse vindo_.


----------



## J. Bailica

Macunaíma said:


> Boa a resposta do Easygoing (a propósito, seja bem-vindo ), mas será que é só no português brasileiro que ocorrem essas elisões da preposição quando o objeto indireto a ser introduzido é uma oração iniciada por "que"? Em Portugal não se diria nunca "surpreendi-me que"? No Brasil essa elisão é muito comum, principalmente na fala, o que não acontece nas orações reduzidas de infinitivo ("surpreendi-me com ela não estar lá").



As minhas dúvidas são as vossas. O meu ouvido pede-me um 'com' a seguir a 'surpreender', mas 'com que' fica um pouco estranho. E  aposto que muitas vezes já usei só o 'que', e também que muita gente usa o 'de'. Na verdade, eu penso que as preposições disputam o "campeonato da fuidez", ou da instabilidade, com as formas de tratamento (_o teu filho já contou para você_(PtB); _abram os vossos livros_(PtE) - só para dar dois exemplos extremos). Apesar da gramática ir tentando fixar determinada norma, está tudo sempre um pouco em aberto, mais do que com outros aspectos da língua. Não me espantaria muito ver autores consagrados usar 'surpreendi-me que' ou 'surpreendi-me de' (mas posso estar enganado). 'Surpreender por' também não me parece inviável, com os necessários ajustes.


Para evitar estes problemas, talvez escrevesse 'Surpreendeu-me muito que...' (peço desculpa pela minha ignorância, mas como é que se chama esta outra forma de usar o verbo?); ou então 'Surpreendi-me muito com o fato de ela não ter vindo'.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

J. Bailica said:


> ..., mas 'com que' fica um pouco  estranho.


Só "um pouco estranho"? Não seria  impossível/agramatical? Já busquei em tudo quanto foi canto da internet e  não achei um único exemplo sequer de _com _complementado por  oração substantiva. Não seria razoável concluir que essa preposição  simplesmente não admite esse tipo de complemento? 

O único _com _que encontrei seguido desse tipo de oração foi o da expressão _fazer com que_.


			
				J.  Bailica said:
			
		

> E  aposto que muitas vezes já usei só o 'que', e também que  muita gente usa o 'de'.


Sim, cada uma num tipo diferente de  estrutura, certo?


			
				J. Bailica said:
			
		

> Apesar da gramática ir tentando  fixar determinada norma, está tudo sempre um pouco em aberto, mais do  que com outros aspectos da língua.


Afinal, que norma é essa de  que vocês tanto falam? Existe mesmo essa história de _com _sendo complementado por oração substantiva?


			
				J.  Bailica said:
			
		

> Não me espantaria muito ver autores consagrados usar  'surpreendi-me que' ou 'surpreendi-me de' (mas posso estar enganado).  'Surpreender por' também não me parece inviável, com os necessários  ajustes.


Verdade. E por que isso haveria de espantar alguém?  Espantado eu ficaria se encontrasse um *_Fiquei muito surpreso com que ela não tivesse vindo_.


			
				J. Bailica said:
			
		

> Para evitar estes problemas, talvez escrevesse 'Surpreendeu-me  muito que...' (peço desculpa pela minha ignorância, mas como é que se  chama esta outra forma de usar o verbo?); ou então 'Surpreendi-me muito  com o fato de ela não ter vindo'.


Transitivo direto?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

A propósito, o mesmo tipo de restrição parece haver em relação a _with _na língua inglesa.

(1) I'm not happy *with *the government. 
(2) I'm happy *with *what I do. 
(3) *I'm happy *with *that my general assembly will be where I want it to be. 
(4) I'm happy that my general  assembly will be where I want it to be. 

Acho que (3) soa no mínimo muito estranho.


----------



## J. Bailica

Justifique primeiro quem fala tão rijo seus considerandos, por quem é!


----------



## J. Bailica

Estava a brincar, mas há sempre uma base para a ironia, e é esta, neste caso: é que é mais fácil fazer tanta pergunta do que responder com razoabilidade a uma. Falo por mim, que não brinco quando digo que sou ignorante quanto 'gramaticalidades' e 'agramaticalidades'. Quando muito, tento dar uma perspectiva a um não nativo do que pode ser o uso de um nativo comum, ou pouco mais do que isso.

Mas a sério que dizer, por exemplo, 'preocupo-me que ele não saiba nadar' não me parece correcto; será que é? Realmente não sei, mas gostaria que me explicassem.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

J. Bailica said:


> Estava a brincar, mas há sempre uma base para a ironia, e é esta, neste caso: é que é mais fácil fazer tanta pergunta do que responder com razoabilidade a uma.


E você achou que eu deixei de afirmar ou responder alguma coisa importante? Pensei ter deixado meu ponto de vista bastante claro.


			
				J. Bailica said:
			
		

> Falo por mim, que não brinco quando digo que sou ignorante quanto 'gramaticalidades' e 'agramaticalidades'. Quando muito, tento dar uma perspectiva a um não nativo do que pode ser o uso de um nativo comum, ou pouco mais do que isso.


Na verdade você está sendo modesto. É claro que você sabe diferenciar o que é do que não é gramatical; você talvez só use nomes diferentes para isso, como "fica um pouco estranho". 


			
				J. Bailica said:
			
		

> Mas a sério que dizer, por exemplo, 'preocupo-me que ele não saiba nadar' não me parece correcto; será que é? Realmente não sei, mas gostaria que me explicassem.


Eu acho _preocupo-me que ele não saiba nadar_ tão possível quanto _fiquei surpreso que ela não tivesse vindo_, mas acho que entendo sua posição. 

_Preocupa-me que ele não saiba nadar. _
. preocupar -> verbo transitivo direto
. _que ele não saiba nadar_ -> sujeito
. _me _-> objeto direto

_Preocupo-me que ele não saiba nadar._
. preocupar -> verbo pronominal
. que ele não saiba nadar -> complemento circunstancial (?)


----------



## Macunaíma

J. Bailica said:


> 'Surpreendeu-me muito que...' (peço desculpa pela minha ignorância, mas como é que se chama esta outra forma de usar o verbo?)



Nessa forma, a oração subordinada seria o sujeito da frase (oração subordinada subjetiva). Odiava aulas de análise sintática na escola, estou orgulhoso de ter lembrado essa .

Acho que não há nada de agramatical em omitir a preposição, que a meu ver atrapalha muito a fluidez, mas estou interessado em ouvir os argumentos contrários.


----------



## J. Bailica

Ariel Knightly said:


> Eu acho _preocupo-me que ele não saiba nadar_ tão possível quanto _fiquei surpreso que ela não tivesse vindo_, mas acho que entendo sua posição.
> 
> 
> _Preocupa-me que ele não saiba nadar. _
> . preocupar -> verbo transitivo direto
> . _que ele não saiba nadar_ -> sujeito
> . _me _-> objeto direto
> 
> _Preocupo-me que ele não saiba nadar._
> . preocupar -> verbo pronominal
> . que ele não saiba nadar -> complemento circunstancial (?)



Sim, talvez eu entenda também a sua posição, pensando um pouco melhor, mas sinceramente não estou seguro. É que essas contruções, a mim, e na base da intuição, parecem-me erradas; mas sei que às vezes a intuição nos engana, por não abarcar todas as possibilidades da língua. Era isso que eu queria dizer. 


Quanto aos pontos, claro que você os deixa claros quando é caso disso. Mas eu não tinha lido com a atenção devida as mensagens anteriores à minha, por um lado, e por outro, precisamente por eu ter (genuína) consciência das minhas limitações e incertezas, pareceu-me infrutífera ou inglória para si tanta interrogação positivista num texto tão medroso (mas às vezes mal compreendido) quanto o meu, e então resolvi assinalar isso de forma irónica, mas na desportiva e com calma e boa disposição e tudo, ok? Espero que não levo a mal o meu estilo, que eu posso dizer tão genuinamente quanto é possível através do tom de voz do teclado (algo limitado), que se o seu às vezes me parece algo «desproporcionado», reconheço que tem a boa vantagem de tender a ajudar a tornar as coisas claras, ao contrário do que às tantas acontece com o meu.


----------



## uchi.m

Eu acho que quando o verbo da oração principal exige uma preposição mas o complemento indireto é uma oração subordinada, esquece-se a preposição:

_Gostei muito *de*sse panetone
Gostei muito *que* você veio à minha casa no Natal

Convenci minha mãe *a* mudar o corte de cabelo
Convenci minha irmã *que* o melhor a fazer é não comentar o episódio com papai

Obriguei todo mundo *a* pular com uma perna só!
Obriguei todo mundo *que* ficassem sem se mexer por 5 minutos seguidos_


----------



## J. Bailica

Macunaíma said:


> Nessa forma, a oração subordinada seria o sujeito da frase (oração subordinada subjetiva). Odiava aulas de análise sintática na escola, estou orgulhoso de ter lembrado essa .
> 
> Acho que não há nada de agramatical em omitir a preposição, que a meu ver atrapalha muito a fluidez, mas estou interessado em ouvir os argumentos contrários.



Obrigado Macunaíma.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

J. Bailica said:


> ..., que eu posso dizer tão genuinamente  quanto é possível através do tom de voz do teclado (algo limitado), que  se o seu às vezes me parece algo «desproporcionado», reconheço que tem a  boa vantagem de tender a ajudar a tornar as coisas claras, ao contrário  do que às tantas acontece com o meu.


Às vezes a pressa e minha  inabilidade para escrever me fazem transmitir um tom que não representa  com fidelidade meu estado de espírito. Minhas mensagens anteriores,  cheias de perguntas e tudo o mais, tinham a intenção apenas de provocar  reflexão sobre a verdadeira (?) natureza da forma _com que_ - que alguns já estavam chamando de "a correta". Não tive a intenção de ser grosseiro nem nada. Se fui, peço desculpas.

Eu estava aqui pensando sobre o assunto e percebi que a maioria das preposições não parece aceitar orações substantivas como complemento. A única que me pareceu um pouco diferente é a preposição _de_, que é opcional nesse contexto.

. Concordo com isso.
. Concordo com o que você disse.
. Concordo com que existe esse risco.

. Estou certo disso.
. Estou certo do que me espera.
. Estou certo (de) que ele existe.


----------



## Audie

_'Surpreendi-me muito com que ela não tivesse vindo'_ não é coisa que eu dissesse ou que se ouça hoje em dia, mas isso não me soa completamente estranho. (Só pra dar meu palpite... infeliz, certamente).

[Ariel, o problema é esse leão aí.]


----------



## Macunaíma

De alguma forma, a frase com _muito_ também não me soa tão má. No fim, estas discussões sempre deságuam nas impressões e preferências.

Voltei aqui porque acabei de ler uma (magnífica) entrevista com o Umberto Eco no Observatório da Imprensa onde ele dizia:


> Os pais sonhavam_ com que_ as filhas frequentassem as orgias de Berlusconi para assim se tornarem estrela da televisão



Sem _com_, para mim.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

É verdade. Parece que exemplos com _com_, apesar de raros, existem.

http://www.google.com.br/search?tbm=bks&tbo=1&hl=pt-BR&q="surpreendi-me+com+que"&btnG=

http://www.google.com.br/search?tbm=bks&tbo=1&hl=pt-BR&q="surpreendi-me+com+que"&btnG=

http://www.google.com.br/search?tbm=bks&tbo=1&hl=pt-BR&q="surpreendeu-se+com+que"&btnG=

[Espero que o gatinho dê mais certo que o leão.]


----------

